# naniwa chosera or naniwa ss



## menno (Mar 27, 2014)

a few days ago I wore out my cheap eden 240 grit stone from thinning and sharpening. now I need another coarse stone. I want a stone that does not dish too fast. I would like to stay under 50 dollar. i'm thinking of a naniwa chosera 400 or naniwa ss 400. how would you compare them or do you have other recommendations?
(ps I would like to buy in europe to save on shipping costs.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 27, 2014)

You can get a chosera 400 for under $50? Either way i wouldnt want to replace a stone you use for thinning with the chosera, its a great stone but not too effective for thinning.


----------



## menno (Mar 27, 2014)

labor of love said:


> You can get a chosera 400 for under $50? Either way i wouldnt want to replace a stone you use for thinning with the chosera, its a great stone but not too effective for thinning.


sorry, it's actually 60 dollar. wich stone do you recommend for thinning wich does not dish too fast. i'd also would like to know wich slow wearing coarse stone you recommend just for sharpening.
thanks in advance


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 27, 2014)

Atoma 140 diamond plate for major thinning and repair, gesshin 400 is a fast cutter has incredible feedback but dishes slightly and beston 500 doesn't cut as fast or feel as nice as the gesshin but dishes incredibly slowly.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 28, 2014)

Gesshin 400 is way way way better than any other low grit stone ive ever used. And ive used around a dozen or so. Unfortunately it might be expensive for you to order one in Europe. Look into it though.


----------



## menno (Mar 28, 2014)

I noticed that they sell i think the same stone in europe under an other name and quite a bit cheaper


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Mar 28, 2014)

menno said:


> I noticed that they sell i think the same stone in europe under an other name and quite a bit cheaper


Can you point me to such products? I'm currently also looking for ~400 grit stone, but Gesshin shipping would double its price


----------



## Matus (Mar 28, 2014)

I have not used it personally, but the 300 from JNS could also be a solution. The 800 is VERY nice.


----------



## Matus (Mar 28, 2014)

menno said:


> I noticed that they sell i think the same stone in europe under an other name and quite a bit cheaper



Which stone do you actually have in mind? I suppose you do not mean the Gesshin stones as these are custom made for JKI.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Mar 28, 2014)

Matus said:


> I have not used it personally, but the 300 from JNS could also be a solution. The 800 is VERY nice.


I heard only good reviews about this stone, but can't justify the price. JNS 300 shipped from Denmark to my address is 120$. Compare this to Chosera 400 which would cost me 61$ shipped from Japan.


----------



## menno (Mar 28, 2014)

so, i think i'm gonna take a naniwa chosera 400 or a beston 500. wich one do you reccomend?


----------



## labor of love (Mar 28, 2014)

Beston


----------



## menno (Mar 28, 2014)

labor of love said:


> Beston



do you know where i can buy them in europe? i noticed that dieter schmidt sells the beston 400, I don't know if that's a good stone.


----------



## Ruso (Mar 28, 2014)

From Metalmaster $8 shipping: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-sharpening-whetstone-BESTON-500-water-stone-oil-stone-/261319960050
From Maxim: http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/beston-500/


----------



## berko (Mar 28, 2014)

> I noticed that they sell i think the same stone in europe under an other name and quite a bit cheaper



cant imagine that but which one do you mean?


----------



## menno (Mar 29, 2014)

It was on a german site. I can't find it anymore if I find it i'll let you know.


----------



## erikz (Mar 29, 2014)

menno said:


> It was on a german site. I can't find it anymore if I find it i'll let you know.



Fine-tools.de pherhaps?


----------



## menno (Mar 29, 2014)

no, i just can't find it anymore but it looked the same as the gesshin 400. maybe it's indeed an other stone, but I was just wondering.


----------



## ChefCosta (Mar 29, 2014)

I use a Bester 220 for serious metal removal. Inexpensive and amazingly effective. Slow to dish for a coarse stone depending on your habits and easy to flatten.


----------

